#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Request for an excel spreadsheet to determine the water content of hydrocarbon gas

## pierrem

Dear All,
I would like to know if someone has already developed an excel spreadsheet to determine the water content of hydrocarbon gas based on the figure mentioned in the GPSA, developed on the McKetta and Wehe correlation. In this case, is it possible to share this calculation form? 


Thank you in advance.See More: Request for an excel spreadsheet to determine the water content of hydrocarbon gas

----------


## carlo.stenali

why do not use a rigorous solution ?

'http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/27092-Excel-library-for-process-calc-s-including-distillation'

see the rigorous vapor-liquid-liquid phase envelope which you can draw in Excel with Prode Properties Library.

----------

